# Superuser Binary Update now failing



## AshG (Jun 7, 2011)

Something went wrong today with my upgrade to Nightly 15. I still have root but Superuser Elite Binary Updater keeps giving me a "failed to gain root access" error when trying to update the binary.

Superuser Update Fixer sees no problems and there is no change when the Fixer is forced to run.

Does anyone have an idea how to get past this update roadblock?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

Why not flash the Superuser update ZIP?


----------



## AshG (Jun 7, 2011)

Been shooting messages back and forth with chainsdd for the past few minutes, something is up outside of normal bounds. SU can't even log itself right now.


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

are you updating via super user or rom manager, also whats the current version you have?


----------

